# Bangladesh | One Photo Per Day



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

tanzirian said:


> Jamuna Bridge - 11th longest in the world (photo by fhmtech):



Looks more like an open sea than a river.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Cox's Bazar Beach - claimed to be the longest unbroken sandy beach in the world (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bashundara City atrium, Dhaka (photo by Jamil 19):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamil/125987497/


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Lake Bogakine, Bandarban (photo by fcc 39):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Sundarbans - the world's largest littoral mangrove forest (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Mahasthangarh ruins, 3rd century BC - 13th century AD (photo by if6065).


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Gulshan, Dhaka (photo by Mirza Zeehan):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

National Folk Art Museum, Sonargaon (photographer unkown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Zia International Airport (photo by fq9):


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful photos Tan!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks...credit to the photographers, of course.

Tour boat, Ashulia (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Typical rural village scene (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Ahsan Manzil, Dhaka (photo by Hassan from Bangladesh):

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/115/306388822_fc535a524a_o.jpg


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuakata Beach (southwest Bangladesh; photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Baitul Aman Mosque, Barisal (photo by MMH Riyad):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Waterfall, Shitakunda Eco Park, near Chittagong (photo by Chondrima):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Temple corridor, Puthia (probably photographed by Grete Howard):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Chittagong Tower (photo by matal):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rushdishams/2807815983/


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Now am really turning into Extremist :devil:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Now am really turning into Extremist :devil:


Eeevil, eeeeevil!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Chalti River, Sunamganj (photo by Hilme):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Khania Dighi Mosque (1400s AD), Gaur (photo by Chris Kean):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Baliati Palace, Manikganj (photographer unknown):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Saint martin Island*
*
by Md. Ziaul Hoque*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A tea plantation - photo by Md Ziaul Hoque:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Himchhori Beach - photographer unknown.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Paddy fields - rural heartland (photo by Suhas):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Kaptai Lake (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

View towards Mohakhali, Dhaka (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

On a beach somewhere in Bangladesh - photo by Suhas:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Landscape near Thanchi (photo by joybangla):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Waterfalls in Bandarban (photo by Pinkfloyd):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruins of Salban Vihara, an ancient Buddhist monastery in Mainamati (photo by Rahman MM):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Mountains @ Nilgiri *

by if6065


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by Ekramul Islam Tuhin*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Saint Martins Island *
*
by Madhu....*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Himchhari Beach

by Ekramul Islam Tuhin*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Sculpture, National Folk Art Museum, Sonargaon (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A Buddhist Temple (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Iconic transport...the tricycle rickshaw  (photo by Purple Cloud):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Nilgiri (photo by Pink Floyd):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Rural heartland (photo by F. Zaman):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Gulmohar blooms (photo by Mir Abdul Kashem):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Photo by Pipul12345:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Shuvolong Falls (photo by Arif Zaman):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Mosque and tomb of Shah Niamatullah Wali, Gaur (1600s AD; photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Radisson lobby, Dhaka (photo by Morichika):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Dighapatia Palace, Natore (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

National Memorial Monument, Savar (photo by F. Zaman):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Scenic Sangu River (photo by Shahed 2028):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Rural sunrise (photo by Md Ziaul Hoque):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Teknaf*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Saint Martin, Bangladesh 

by ~ Tahmid ~*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Angel Drop, Coxbazar

by Tarin1975*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

tanzirian said:


> Radisson lobby, Dhaka (photo by Morichika):


wanna eat those cookies


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> wanna eat those cookies


This guy is always thinking about food...or eating it...or torturing other people with pictures of it. And yet "Skyprince" in the photos is so skinny...I'm beginning to think this is not the real Skyprince. The real Skyprince must look like this:


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

tanzirian said:


> This guy is always thinking about food...or eating it...or torturing other people with pictures of it. And yet "Skyprince" in the photos is so skinny...I'm beginning to think this is not the real Skyprince. The real Skyprince must look like this:


I spotted him. :banana:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Finally - the truth is revealed!

Now tell us Prince, who is that other skinny guy in your photos?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl:

my twin maybe. Shhh c'mon food obsessed doesn't mean gotta be fat , this is true for most ppl in East Asia but see, most of them are skinny.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Rural heartland (photo by Nazmul Mukul):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Landscape near St. Martin's (photo by Tahmid):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Rural heartland (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuakata Beach (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Dhakeshwari Temple, Dhaka (by Ragib and Jaria in wonderland):

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/155/364306301_aefed87b3a_b.jpg


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bandarban hillscape (photo by Hilme):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Fishing boats, Moheshkhali (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A mosque near Fenchuganj (photo by Hassan from BD):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Daybreak in the Sundarbans (photo by Pixel Lord):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Limestone deposits, Netrokona (photo by dbabble):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Pan Pacific Sonargaon, Dhaka (photo by Lou Beyond):


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Bangladesh is the most densely populated country in the world. Its population is larger than both France and Germany (with Belgium also).. whereas its area is only the quarter of France's! It's simply incredible.

I would like to have photos of THIS Bangladesh please.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Nijal said:


> Bangladesh is the most densely populated country in the world. Its population is larger than both France and Germany (with Belgium also).. whereas its area is only the quarter of France's! It's simply incredible.
> 
> I would like to have photos of THIS Bangladesh please.


Density of Bangladesh is no different than density of many fertile areas throughout the world. For example the entire Indo-Gangetic plain of South Asia including those areas that fall in India and Pakistan, have density exactly same as that of Bangladesh. However India and Pakistan also have many less fertile areas where not many people live, whereas Bangladesh is primarily farmland. The notion people get from statistics is that one must see thousands of persons every inch of the country. The truth - as many non-Bangladeshis who have visited the country can tell you - is that the countryside, which makes up the vast majority of the land - does not feel more or less crowded that any other similar region of the world.

This thread is intended to showcase the natural beauty, architectural and cultural heritages of the country, which many people outside the country may not be aware of. If you have a specific photo request. within the scope of this thread, please state it


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Hundreds of rivers and rivulets in a small land were the main highways for millenia, and continue to be important in this regard - this is a typical scene near Khulna (photo by piro2138). What has suddenly gone missing in the last couple of decades are the many varied sail boats that used to ply these waters...replaced now by motorized craft.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nijal said:


> Bangladesh is the most densely populated country in the world. Its population is larger than both France and Germany (with Belgium also).. whereas its area is only the quarter of France's! It's simply incredible.
> 
> I would like to have photos of THIS Bangladesh please.


What??? Picture of Density???


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A festive gateway in a rural setting...often such are erected for weddings and other special events (photo by Jim & Marie's Life Thru the Lens):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bangladesh from the air - has been described as "a mosaic in green" (photo by Paddy's Point of View):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Sylhet riverfront, with historic Kean Bridge (photo by Kashem Lais):


----------



## omar91 (Jun 30, 2008)

:eek2::eek2::eek2:
OMG!!

Excellent photos, not that I have a strange attraction for a while Bangladesh and India.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thank you - my first trip to Mexico likely coming up later this year...hopefully first of many


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

IUT Campus, Gazipur (photo by A. Zaman):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Supreme Court, Dhaka (photo by F. Zaman):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A wind farm in Feni (photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bangla New Year's festivities (it's now the year 1415! - photographer unknown):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Armenian Church, Dhaka (1781; photographer unknown):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Shailo Fals 

by jasim_ublack*


----------



## Plasma. (Oct 12, 2007)

What happened to one photo per day? :lol:

Great pictures guys. :yes:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Waleed12 said:


> What happened to one photo per day? :lol:


I'm responsible for scuttling Amar's original intentions. But from now on, just one pic per day from me (will take a lot of self-restraint, which I am not known for  ).


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

View across Kaptai Lake (photographer unknown):


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

tanzirian said:


> I'm responsible for scuttling Amar's original intentions. But from now on, just one pic per day from me (will take a lot of self-restraint, which I am not known for  ).


haha already failed at it.

Great pics tanzirian. Shailo falls look incredible, where exactly is it located, wanna check it out next time i visit bangladesh.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Zaki said:


> haha already failed at it.


No, no, the last two pics are posted on two different dates according to the official record  Besides I only promised that "I" would post one photo per day. If Amar or someone else posts that's not covered by my promise.



> Great pics tanzirian. Shailo falls look incredible, where exactly is it located, wanna check it out next time i visit bangladesh.


Shoilo Propat is a very commonly visited spot in Bandarban. Honestly it's more of a cascade than a bona-fide waterfall. Bandarban does however some very nice proper waterfalls as well including the double falls I reposted on page 6 of this thread. Tmac originally posted picture of this as well as another I suspect of being the tallest in BD in the Beautiful Bangladesh thread. However unfortunately both these - and some of the most scenic areas of Bandarban - are in army-controlled areas that are off-limits to the general public. There are other falls that seem to be in public areas - including Jadupai Falls which I posted a pic of a few weeks ago in the Beautiful Bangladesh thread and Rijuk Falls which I will post a pic of soon.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

amar11372 said:


> What??? Picture of Density???


Yes.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

tanzirian said:


> Shoilo Propat is a very commonly visited spot in Bandarban. Honestly it's more of a cascade than a bona-fide waterfall. Bandarban does however some very nice proper waterfalls as well including the double falls I reposted on page 6 of this thread. Tmac originally posted picture of this as well as another I suspect of being the tallest in BD in the Beautiful Bangladesh thread. However unfortunately both these - and some of the most scenic areas of Bandarban - are in army-controlled areas that are off-limits to the general public. There are other falls that seem to be in public areas - including Jadupai Falls which I posted a pic of a few weeks ago in the Beautiful Bangladesh thread and Rijuk Falls which I will post a pic of soon.


Its sad to know these places are army controlled. Luckily I know General Moeen so going there shouldn't be a problem for me, but stuff like this should be open to the general public and open to tourism.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Zaki said:


> Its sad to know these places are army controlled. Luckily I know General Moeen so going there shouldn't be a problem for me, but stuff like this should be open to the general public and open to tourism.


Army is there for reason - separatist militants used to operate in this area back in past decades, and the more remote areas may still not be safe for travel. However, much of Bandarban is fine for tourists and visited by an ever increasing number of them, and hopefully some day these further reaches will also be accessible - though I hope the govt turns them into national parks and keeps them away from developers.

If you have army connections you are in luck. I wrote to the guy who took the pic of the falls on page 6 - his name is Jewel and he took the pic from an army chopper. Go to flickr and type in "Bandarban Heaven" and you will see his other pics (his flickr name is "Pink Floyd") - lucky guy got to see most of these places because of his army escort. Tmac posted most of the pics on page 22-24 of the Beautiful Bangladesh thread in our subforum. Check out the second waterfall on page 24 / post 463 of that thread. I think this is a picture of a fall on a branch of Lulaing Khal which is supposed to be the tallest in BD - if so it is the only picture of it I have ever seen. The lack of pictures is probably due to it being on army land.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Kite festival, St. Martin (photo by day_dream):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nijal said:


> Yes.


Don't know what you mean by "pictures of density"....If you want to see our city density then check out this forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407912. Our rural areas are just as same as any other country's. No big difference.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

tanzirian said:


> View across Kaptai Lake (photographer unknown):


Ahhh lovely view.


----------



## manbil777 (Oct 15, 2004)

Bhai Tan, Amar and Zaki -- Kudos for keeping up the good work


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*cox's Bazaar*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Detail of temple attached to Dinajpur Palace (photo by Sarah):


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great photos  I loved the water falls. Is Bangladesh a rather safe country to travel?


Anyway, *don't forget to credit your sources!* Otherwise you might be threaten or the images get deleted.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*
ST. Martin's Island

by gunda mastan*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bhola (photo by Ekramul Tuhin):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Peda Ting Ting, Rangamati (photo by ishahav):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bangla New Year (Pahela Baishakh) parade (photo by Jui Photo):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Peek-a-boo from a historic temple in Puthia (photo by Azkin):


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> *
> ST. Martin's Island
> 
> by gunda mastan*


Island is amazing.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Rijuk Falls, Bandarban district (photo by Gypsy_eee)


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*View from 22nd Floor of Westin Dhaka*

*by kalyan3*









[/IMG]


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Sylhet cityscape (Meghalaya plateau is seen the background; photographer unknown):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by nistobdhotay*

Shuvolong Fall


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by nistobdhotay*

*Rangamati Hills*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> *
> ST. Martin's Island
> 
> by gunda mastan*


^^
what time are you taking this? i like it kay:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

tonight said:


> ^^
> what time are you taking this? i like it kay:


The picture was taken by someone by the alias "gunda mastan" on December 15, 2007. Glad you liked the photo. :cheers:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Murapara Palace, Narayanganj (photo by Katiekins570):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Shitakunda Valley (photo by Rupak Matsuddy):


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A mosque in Sunamganj (photo by Kashem Lais):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Rangamati*

*by vampiresharif*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Cox's Bazar

by lilian83*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Forgotten temples in the countryside (photo by Talal Imran):


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice kay: 

what structure is that?


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Dhanmandi Lake, Dhaka (photo by Manir Uz Zaman):


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

tonight said:


> ^^
> very nnice sculpture :applause:


what? thats bridge not sculpture. :nuts:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

mhek said:


> what? thats bridge not sculpture. :nuts:


You can still think of a nice bridge as a work of art, I think that's what he meant


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Verdant Barisal (photo by John Benwell):


----------



## rick1990go (Mar 5, 2009)

not understand why the foristas of Bangladesh feel immense pride in this capital of 20 million inhabitants, where 80% of the population live in terrible slums, without sanitation, and when it rains, flooding of the entire city sewer


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Moving on...


----------



## tareq79 (Jan 16, 2007)

tanzirian said:


> You probably wouldn't understand why a study a few years ago found Bangladeshis the happiest people in world, either...slums and all  and at any rate it isn't your  capital any way, so you don't have to worry about it.


Pls continue with your goodies, Tan.Great work.

In his last few posts, he posted similar stuff in Tehran and an Indian city threads putting totally wrong info...Not only BD, he thinks 68% in Tehran and 80% in India live under poverty line and in slums! ....probably having sad sickness and so spewing all over the threads around here. 

Leave him alone and

Give him time to grow up.

And great pics again, Tan.


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

very beautiful temples, ruins, and countryside!
I hope I can go ther someday!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks Tijuano...and I will get to visit your beautiful country (although briefly) later this year 

Kaptai vista by Jui Photo:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Fishing boats on Maheshkali Island (photographer unknown):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Rangamati*

by Tarin1975


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

tanzirian said:


> ^^ Thanks Tijuano...and I will get to visit your beautiful country (although briefly) later this year
> 
> Kaptai vista by Jui Photo:


Beautiful, Never saw that view of Kaptai before.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Photo by Jui Photo:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Beautiful picture! 



tanzirian said:


> Photo by Jui Photo:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i wonder those massive boats, how they transport that from land to the waters


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> Beautiful picture!


Yup I really like Jui Photo's pics...some posted earlier in the thread...and a few more to come.



qwert_guy said:


> i wonder those massive boats, how they transport that from land to the waters


They are not so big  ...several fishermen pushing together would do the trick.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Photo by Jui Photo:


----------



## xtpf5240 (Feb 19, 2009)

frolicz said:


> This place was very cool and I never since this before because I never gone to Bangladesh yet but were planning to have vacation to the place. I love the photos you share, and it is very surprising when I saw it.


Mate, How's your travel plan to BD? Done? How do u feel?:nuts:


----------



## Alchemist256 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bangladesh looks great.
I am planning a vacation there.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Anyone actually planning a trip there can check out Lonely Planet's guidebook on the country.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By Tmac*



Tmac said:


> *Meghla Hanging Bridge* in *Bandarban*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A street vendor's wares (photo by fimarun):


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Sunderbans National Park*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Jaflong*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*700 years old Nawab Mosque*
*Dhonbari, Tangail.*

by Catch the dream


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Teknaf
by RainWalker*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Bangla New Year

by Shabbir Ferdous*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Typical Rural Transportation. *


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Road to Nilgiri*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Come on South Asains, don't forget to post in Sohna Bengal thread! We're all sibling countries, after all said and done.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Waterfall, Madhabkundo,Bangladesh


----------



## kepueng (Sep 14, 2009)

^^nice photos Pakia and Tanzirian.. are they taken from Bangladesh? indeed the country has so many things to offer.. i love nature so much.. i wish i could visit them..


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Madhu Tila. Protected forests in BD*









tsk tsk about the ugly wrapper but so beautiful otherwise


----------



## jjsheed (Jul 17, 2009)

Bangladesh looking beautiful as always!


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Dhaka


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks For the pics Pakia.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

amar11372 said:


> Thanks For the pics Pakia.


Stop thanking me and start posting, Bitch! :lol:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Pakia said:


> Stop thanking me and start posting, Bitch! :lol:


Ahhh, school began and started an internship, this year I am not going have any free time. Any pics I post here will be when I can sneak them in at work. :lol:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By AR.*

*Syhlet*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By AR

Lake Landscape.*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

tanzirian said:


> Photo by *victor_bd*:


 Awesome, Bangladesh is sure moving upwards


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Boga Lake...photo by *didarul3 alam*:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Picture by *Shadow of Dark (Catch Me if You Can)*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Kadam Rasul, Narayanganj - unknown photographer:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Pakia said:


> Awesome, Bangladesh is sure moving upwards


Thanks, that's where the Cricket World cup ceremony will take place. Its gonna look fantastic with the fireworks.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Temple detail - photo by *Sanjida Jui Photo*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Plane approaches the northern outskirts of Dhaka...photo by *leetlegirl*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Doorway in Old Dhaka - photo by *Sandy & Alan*:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

nice photos


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful doorway. Can you find the pic of whole bldg?


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Pakia said:


> Beautiful doorway. Can you find the pic of whole bldg?


I'm not 100% sure but nonetheless pretty certain that it's a doorway of the Qassabtuly Mosque... a beautiful old mosque which sadly though is encroached on most sides by other constructions. The front of the mosque of has been obscured by a modern extention, like many old mosques in BD. The best collection of pics available on the net can be found at this link below:

http://dhakadailyphoto.blogspot.com/2007/09/qassabtuli-mosque-most-ornate-mosque-of.html


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Looks well preserved!! :banana:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Doesn't look very old. Must have been built after independence.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> ^Doesn't look very old. Must have been built after independence.


No, mosques built after British rule in Bangladesh don't look anything like that. The cut china-clay tilework is typical of decoration in both religeous and secular buildings around 1900. The mosque itself is likely older, most likely earlier in the colonial period, or perhaps in the transitional phase between Mughal and colonial eras.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

tanzirian said:


> No, mosques built after independence don't look like that. The cut china-clay tilework is typical of decoration in both religeous and secular buildings around 1900. The mosque itself is likely older, most likely earlier in the colonial period, or perhaps in the transitional phase between Mughal and colonial eras.


Are you sure? The tilework plaque looks similar to the rest of the building. Was it added later?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZPf1HUBNpK4/RuF-JSQKEFI/AAAAAAAAEJs/Dt-U_8b7qy8/s1600-h/3123.jpg

^There's a date on the plaque. Can you read it?


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> Are you sure? The tilework plaque looks similar to the rest of the building. Was it added later?
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZPf1HUBNpK4/RuF-JSQKEFI/AAAAAAAAEJs/Dt-U_8b7qy8/s1600-h/3123.jpg
> 
> ^There's a date on the plaque. Can you read it?


The tilework and building may be of the same date, but I am *100 %* sure that the mosque is, at very latest, built in the early 1900s, and quite possibly earlier. 

The mosque is very similar to Tara (Star) Mosque also located in the Old section of Dhaka. The Star Mosque was built in the early 1800s and had tilework added in the early 1900s. I expect something similar for the Qassabtuly Mosque.

The dates on tiles mean very little. Some tilework can be added later. Some tilework on the Star Mosque, for instance, was added during a restoration / expansion around 1990. Also for instance if you look at a picture of Rose Garden pavilion in Dhaka (posted earler in this thread), you will see a date from the 20th century carved on front. This was by a later owner of the building. The building itself was built in the 19th century.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, because I thought the tile work looked recent. I can't read the date btw.

edit: NVM - it says hijri 1338 (1920s?)


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> Oh, because I thought the tile work looked recent. I can't read the date btw.


The writing at the base of the mosque is probably recent. The kind of tilework you see on the mosque, is very characteristic of late 19th / early 20th century. The only examples of such tilework in later times is on a few minarets (and even those, not after mid-20th century) and on renovations of historic structures, like the Star Mosque.

Sadly the use of this beautiful tilework has not persisted to modern times...I wish that it had. Old Dhaka as a historic enviornment is poorly preserved but if you walk around you can see old buildings, but religeous and secular, using this form of decoration.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

You're right. The date is 1919-1920


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A garden in Kishorganj...photo by *mannan abdul*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Ah, the greens of Bengal!








Beautiful Ahsan Manjil of Dhaka.

By Hassan from Bangladesh.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aminul/306388822/









An old pic


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never been interested in Bangladesh so far. Now I realize its magnificence.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

War memorial, Dhaka
Happy Independence Day Bangladesh!! Dec. 16th


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## ano369ther (Dec 24, 2009)

All things are difficult before they are easy.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Shangu River at Tindu Bazar...photo by *vampiresharif*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Pampras grass in bloom...photo by *khalil5813* :


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Shah Makhdum Mazar, Rajshahi - photo by *khalil5813* :


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW, love the architecture & location. ^^

_REALLY COOL!_


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks Pakia.

Traditional bamboo rafts on a river...photo by *khalil5813* :


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Rural landscape - photo by *khalil5813*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A Bangladeshi shipyard inaugurates one of its products...photo from *ambdhaka* :


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

New bridge over Karnaphuly River...scheduled to open in March. Chittagong city riverfront is in the background. The photo is by *moniharun*.

Scroll --->


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

tanzirian said:


> Bhola (photo by Ekramul Tuhin):










[/QUOTE]

beautiful nature and monuments, thanks to share kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Looks very peaceful. Regards.*


----------



## housefull (Jan 11, 2010)

amar11372 said:


> *Konabari, Gazipur*
> 
> *by fazlul_haque50*


i need ice cream too not having much luck in trading so far


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

How much freshness, make you want to be there.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ To be honest, I am 100% certain the pic quoted in post 397 is not Gazipur, and quite possibly is not in Bangladesh. However, the pic below is, and is taken by *second eye*:


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4321569093/in/pool-bangladeshiphotographers/
Nawsabah Noor of flickr


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bandarban...photo by *second eye*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ love the little itty bitty house on the hills. Beautiful.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks Pakia

Truck art...photo by *Sanjida Jui Photo*


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

tanzirian said:


> Mustard fields near Manikganj. Photos by Photobangla.


Amazing!!! :applause:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks...they are mustard flowers...the plants are grown for their oil.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Photo taken recently by our fellow forumer, *Dhakaiya* :


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

St. Martin's...photo by *[email protected]*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

so beautiful! those places!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Photo by *mitchontheroad*:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Madhabkunda...photo by *Reefat*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

k ermoso se ve Bangladesh..no me lo esperaba


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Minaret in Old Dhaka...photo by *P Donovan*


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

it's a beautiful country


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks.

Dhaka...newspaper photo originally posted by amar11372:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful country! Great photos!


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, How chaotic!!

Great pictures, tanzirian!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pics, I like Madhabkunda very much. Regards.*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Fading vestiges of the past...photo by *Tahsinasker*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Terracotta decorations on an old temple...photo by *henrystash*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A garden in Chittagong...photo by *akibamir*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Kaptai inlet...photo by *iftekar himel*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Jinsiam Saitar - photo by *d-way expietors*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

An old manor house in Srifartali...photo by *Shameem Bakhshi*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Poinciana in bloom (usually blooms in April)...photo by *BigMs.Take*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Kutchery of Dhanbari Palace - photo by *Aslam Goni*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Nice shots!!!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks as always, Pakia.

Some Hill Tract wilderness shots by *Tarek Mahmud*. Clockwise from top left - Morung Para, Lairampi, and two shots of Boro Pathor.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

New and old in Chittagong...photo by *mnkarman*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Saptadasha Temple, Comilla...photo by *Hassan from Bangladesh*:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Annual kite festival at St Martin's beach - photo by *rain walker*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Dhaka street scene...photo by *Shameem Bakshi*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Loved the manor and the temple! Great pics kay:.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Rural dwelling...photo by *Tamal Imran*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Deer herd on Nijhum Dwip (Dwip = Island)...photo by _Insomniac_


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Part of Baldah Gardens...photo by *boundforotherports*


----------



## sakrishna (May 29, 2007)

tanzirian said:


> Kaptai inlet...photo by *iftekar himel*


Awesome. :applause:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Thanks.

National Botanical Garden, Mirpur (picture from Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

sakrishna said:


> Awesome. :applause:


:applause: :drool:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

tanzirian said:


> New and old in Chittagong...photo by *mnkarman*


Great Caption, Very Immpressive! :applause:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Poinciana in bloom...photo by *F. Zaman*

Also, thanks Shezan and James Bond for the kind comments.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bangla New Year's festivities (New Year = Pahela Baishakh is mid April). Photo by *sytoha*:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Epiphany Church, Barisal...photo by *alextsen*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

A nice looking pharmaceutical plant in Tangail. The pharmaceuticals industry is an early success story along Bangladesh's road to becoming a developed country. This pic by *Moshiur Rahman Masud*.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Cruising along the Naf River...photo by our own *masud.rahman*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Entrance to Mohera Jamidar Bari (an old manor house)...photo by *Shameem Bakhshi*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Peaceful little pond in Sonargaon...photo by *Hanming Huang*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

tanzirian said:


> Entrance to Mohera Jamidar Bari (an old manor house)...photo by *Shameem Bakhshi*


Wonderful pics, my fav *the badass lion. ROAR BABY ROAR*


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Yes, don't look for a head-rub from that kitty...

This photo by *poyelbd*:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruins of an old temple...photo by *poyelbd*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like a tomb


----------



## reza (May 6, 2007)

Arapara Zamindar House, Near Savar Bazar, Dhaka
Gateway surround by sculptures of Lions, Female figures both of European & indigenous dancing girls. 
























beautiful artworks on Door









The house is very near to Dhaka city, but we donot heard this name of heritage site....


----------



## reza (May 6, 2007)

Temple, Arapara Zamindar house, Savar, Dhaka


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

I adore Poinciana picture!


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Great country, nice pics. Congratulations!


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Bangladesh - Home of Royal Bengal toger, along with India's West Bengal*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Bamboo Bridge, place ?, Bangladesh

National Geographic 2008


----------



## raptor7 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Probarana Purnima, Dharmarajik, Dhaka*


----------



## raptor7 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Buriganga*


----------



## raptor7 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Kuakata, Patuakhali District, Barisal Division*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Mustard fields* from different parts of the country


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*St Martin's Island, Cox's Bazar District, Chittagong Division*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Tanguar Haor, Sunamganj District, Sylhet Division*








A haor (Bengali: হাওর) is a wetland ecosystem in the north eastern part of Bangladesh which physically is a bowl or saucer shaped shallow depression


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Choto Sona Masjid (Small Golden Mosque), Chapai Nawabganj District, Rajshahi Division*









*The mosque was built in the 15th century by independent Bengali Muslim rulers.* Bengal was independent for large portion of its history, although it became a part of the Mughal Empire at one point, the rulers left Bengal quite free to rule itself because of Bengal's resistance to foreign rule. 










*In the mosque premises are also buried one of the greatest heroes of Bangladesh's Liberation War of 1971* who died willingly in a nearby battle in order to cover his comrades' retreat.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Cricket- the most popular sport in Bangladesh*

Local kids enjoy a match in Cox's Bazar


Full crowd at Mirpur Stadium, Dhaka in a match between the two largest cities- Dhaka and Chittagong.


Two kids decorate themselves with traditional Bengali art depicting a tiger- the symbol of our national team ahead of a match


Jubilant fans


Yes we are one of the most densely populated countries in the world. And that's the beauty of it :')


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Jaintapur, Sylhet District, Sylhet Division*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic pictures. Beautiful country.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic pictures. Beautiful country.


Thanks! Your words are wonderful as always


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*National Martyr's Memorial of Bangladesh, Savar, Dhaka District, Dhaka Division*









The structure depicts *7 triangular planes depicting the many struggles of Bengalis through the past few centuries for liberation*- first the Mughal invaders, then struggles against the British, then against the Pakistani junta before finally reaching the skies- independence. 


*The green parks are the mass graves of victims of the genocide of the Liberation War.* It symbolizes a new nation rising through their sacrifice. 






Thousands gather to show their respects on 16th December, Victory Day. Although the war of 71 lasted 9 months free Bengal was a dream of many generations spanning centuries of failed but repeated rebellions, passionate songs and patriotic poems.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Boga Lake, Bandarban District, Chittagong Division*









The lake is one of the few places inhabited by Bangladesh's very small minority of non-Bengali ethnic people. In their local language "*Boga Lake" means "Lake of the Dragon".*






Most visitors to the lake are ardent hikers ready to brave the wild to reap the rewards. Good tourism infrastructure is not encouraged close to the lake to preserve the crucial ecosystem- and also probably because we Bengalis are a large vast population in a small area, tourism money would result in the place filling up fast and thus the beauty and mystery being lost.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Karwan Bazar, Dhaka District, Dhaka Division


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Puthia Temple Complex, Rajshahi District, Rajshahi Division










Although Bengal was a vassal of the Mughals, the Rajas of Bengal were very independent because the Mughals knew Bengalis do not like foreign rule. The present day Puthia subdistrict was ruled by the Puthia Raj dynasty which fell only after the vassalage system was abolished after the creation of Pakistan in 1947 and had their feudal lands confiscated. 








The mansion was added by some of later heirs of the dynasty in 1895 combining architecture of Bengal with that of the British (whom the Bengali wealthy who were loyal to them tried to copy as a sign of sophistication) but has fallen into disrepair due to its abandonment.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Inani Beach, Cox's Bazar District, Chittagong Division









Inani is another beach not far from the main much larger beach of Cox's Bazar








I remember that sitting on these rocks with the water flowing between my toes and sometimes seeing fishes was one of my best experiences travelling, Inani is worth the drive from Cox's Bazar


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Baitul Aman Masjid, Barisal District, Barisal Division


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

World War II Cemetery, Mainamati, Comilla District, Chittagong Division

A foggy winter dawn- the cross in the distance still visible


As a part of the British Empire, there were Bengali soldiers fighting on the British side. Chittagong Division was very important because it bordered Burma- an important war zone against the Japanese.


What is interesting is that most Bengalis supported the Nazis- because although Nazis were invaders to the British, the British were invaders to us.






However, the men here are respected with honour as young men who died far far away from home, our land of blooming flowers and torrential rain now their abode.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sreemangal Subdistrict, Moulvi Bazar District, Sylhet Division









Coldest subdistrict in all of the Republic. Winter temperatures can go down to around 7 degrees celsius.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Spectacular images; as always!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Spectacular images; as always!


Thank you!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahsan Manzil, Old Dhaka, Dhaka District, Dhaka Division









The palacial residence was the seat of the later Nawabs of Dhaka, a title conferred upon them by the British. The palace was constructed in 1859.








The palace is now a museum


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a verdant land.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry I was so busy and could not update this thread  Also thanks for your lovely comments, in the next few days I will try to post at least one photo everyday

*The Westin, Dhaka District, Dhaka Division​*















The building at the center
​


----------



## ozuraravis (Apr 16, 2014)

*Chandanpura Mosque, Chittagong*

Chandanpura Mosque, Chittagong

Photo by me











Image hosted on flickr​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sunamganj District, Sylhet Division​*








another day at paradise!! by pusan_sm, on Flickr

Taker ghat, Sunamganj. by raselfkl, on Flickr

#Sunamganj by Tofayel A, on Flickr​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sonargaon, Narayanganj District, Dhaka Division​*









Sonargaon- meaning *city of gold* was the medieval commercial and administrative center of the Muslim kings of Bengal. *The city was an important part of the Silk Route*









~~ Lok Shilpa Jadughar ~~ by ashik.bd, on Flickr

Rickshaw ride through the city of Panam in Sonaragon which flourished under the British era as a center for Hindu cloth merchants
Sonargaon by Dan Nevill, on Flickr

Sonargaon by Don-Pixel, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Patenga, Chittagong District, Chittagong Division​*









Patenga Sea Beach , Chittagong . by Atique Rahman Rony, on Flickr

Patenga beach Chittagong Bangladesh by idolhunterproduction, on Flickr

Patenga Beach by kabir_bmc, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Nilachal, Bandarban District, Chittagong Division​*









Serene Green by Russell John, on Flickr

a city inside the green by gspphotography, on Flickr

morning @ nilachal, Bandarban by Romio Hasan, on Flickr

Nilachal, Bandarban by Tutul Chowdhury/টুটুল চৌধুরী, on Flickr

A View from Nilachal by Russell John, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Kuakata, Patuakhali District, Barisal Division​*









Kuakata Beach by Ehtesham Khaled [www.ehteshamkhaled.com], on Flickr

Kuakata Sea Beach ! by Kazi Arefin, on Flickr

Canvas of Kuakata by Kamrul - Hasan, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Pangthumai, Sylhet District, Sylhet Division​*








Pangthumai Waterfalls by Moshiur Rahman Mehedi ☼, on Flickr

Panthumai Waterfall, Sylhet by Moshiur Rahman Mehedi ☼, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Pari Bibi's Tomb, Old Dhaka, Dhaka District, Dhaka Division​*









Pari Bibi literally means _the fairy lady_. She was the daughter of Shaista Khan, the Subedar Bengal. One of the most famed beauties of the Mughal Empire, she was betrothed to the Crown Prince of the Mughals-- Prince Azam, son of Emperor Aurangzeb. 

Panorama view of Lalbagh Fort by শিপলু ১৩, on Flickr

Lalbag Kella (Lalbag Fort) by Ashik Masud, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I do not know what Bangladesh looked like until I found this thread!!! Lots and lots to discover in this beautiful country. Way to go :runaway:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

hugodiekonig said:


> I do not know what Bangladesh looked like until I found this thread!!! Lots and lots to discover in this beautiful country. Way to go :runaway:


Thank you for your wonderful words


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*City of Rajshahi, Rajshahi District, Rajshahi Division

Population: 842,000​*










The smaller towns and cities in Bangladesh are catching up in midrises (840,000 is small in a country with half the American population in the size of New York state  )
Rajshahi cityscape by ranan, on Flickr

​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Rangamati District, Chittagong Division​*










Rangamati - The Land of Wonder by আনিসুজ্জামান, on Flickr

Sajek by Raihan Sayeed (রায়হান সাঈদ), on Flickr

Beautiful Rangamati by ayonstein, on Flickr

​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*The capital at night, Dhaka District, Dhaka Division​*









Gulshan 2 by Meer Sadi, on Flickr

Night view of Dhaka City by শিপলু ১৩, on Flickr

Bijay Sharani by Shafayet Chowdhury, on Flickr

Paltan by Shafayet Chowdhury, on Flickr

Long Beach Suites Rooftop View by Meer Sadi, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*St Martin's Island, Cox's Bazar District, Chittagong Division​*










The leaning coconut tree by Aneendya Sarker, on Flickr

st martin jetty wide by theahmedsabbir, on Flickr

St. Martin dusk II by mostakim timur, on Flickr

st. martin jetty 03 by theahmedsabbir, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Rural Bangladesh​*


Murong Village by ~Age Of Loneliness~, on Flickr

বাংলার রূপ -১ by Razequl Zibon, on Flickr

Friendship on yellow-lane!! by julu., on Flickr

She by fahim_123752, on Flickr


​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Birishiri, Netrokona District, Dhaka Division
​*










Birishiri, Bangladesh by Avishek_Khan, on Flickr

Birishiri, Netrokona by Ahmed Eather, on Flickr

Birishiri by Russo 79, on Flickr
​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous, as ever!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*St Martin's Island, Cox's Bazar District, Chittagong Division​*

St. Martin's Island on map by Salman mahbub, on Flickr


St. Martin Island by Shishir Rahman, on Flickr


Happy weekend to all! Hopefully weekend will not hijacked by work by kabir uddin, on Flickr


Awaiting... by Saurav Dey, on Flickr


st. martin jetty 3 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sitakunda, Chittagong District, Chittagong Division​*








Sitakunda has been inhabited since the *neolithic period*. Hindus a believed a pond was created for Sita, an avatar of their goddess Lakshmi in these hills, thus giving the location the name Sitakunda (Sita's pond). Sitakunda subdistrict is located just 40km off the major city of Chittagong thus making it popular among tourists. 

Waterfalls that descend into a pond

Wild Sitakundo by Masud Jaman, on Flickr

Temple atop a hill

Climb a peak, see another.... by Abdullah Al Maymun Chowdhury, on Flickr


Sitakund in the Afternoon by Kazi Hirok Al-Arafat, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Gulshan, Dhaka District, Dhaka Division​*








Gulshan is an important commercial hub of Dhaka city

Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


Cityscape - Dhaka (2) by Nayemul Islam Ayon, on Flickr


Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr

​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Pahela Falgun​*
Pahela Falgun (the 1st day of the Bengali month of Falgun) is the Bengali festival of love and the first day of spring. 

If you don't have an iPhone, well you don't have an iPhone! by Ridwan Adid Rupon, on Flickr


Falgun 01 by Chowdhury Solaiman Haider, on Flickr

Traditional Bengali dance

Falgun by Mostofa H. Mehedi, on Flickr

Bangladesh has witnessed both a religious and cultural revival as income levels keep rising and people can afford to be these things  

ফাল্গুন উৎসব ১৪২২ by Pritam Nandy, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sherpur District, Mymensingh Division​*










Modhutila,Sherpur , Bangladesh by IFTEKHAR REZA SHATIL, on Flickr


Gajini, Sherpur, Bangladesh by IFTEKHAR REZA SHATIL, on Flickr


Mermaid by Moin Uddin, on Flickr


Modhutila, Sherpur by Moin Uddin, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Tora, Manikganj District, Dhaka Division​*










In a yellow heaven by Md. Moazzem Mostakim, on Flickr


River and reality by Huzzatul Mursalin, on Flickr


A walk through mustard field by Partha S. Mandal, on Flickr


​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Views from Mt Keokradong, Bandarban District, Chittagong Division​*









Dawn from the Keokradong Peak by Sureed Ahmed, on Flickr


Untitled by Partha S. Mandal, on Flickr


Untitled by Partha S. Mandal, on Flickr

​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Along the Jadukata river, Sunamganj District, Sylhet Division​*










Jadukata River by Mirza Zahidul Alam Shawon, on Flickr


Jadukata, Takerghat, Sunamganj 2012 by Hussan Tahlil, on Flickr


Jadukata River,Sunamgonj by Mirza Zahidul Alam Shawon, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Jaflong, Sylhet District, Sylhet Division​*










Heaven by Nayemul Islam Ayon, on Flickr


Countryside of Beautiful Bangladesh ! by Abdullah Al Maymun Chowdhury, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Birishiri, Netrokona District, Mymensingh Divsion​*










Departure Time by Reshad Chowdhury, on Flickr

Nearly all parts of Bangladesh are inhabited. The flat lands have been inhabited by Bengalis since time immemorial who make up 98.5% of the population and from whom the country gets its names. The highlands are inhabited by various tribes although in recent times many Bengali settlements and towns have also grown.

The hills of Netrokona are the home of the Garo tribe

বর্ষার মৌসুমে গারো পাহাড়, সোমেশ্বরী নদী, আর ঘনঘটা মেঘের আলো ছায়ার খেলা.. by Chrstpr R Mrk, on Flickr


Untitled by Avishek Khan, on Flickr


Green Dream by Tipu Kibria, on Flickr​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Patenga Beach, Chittagong District, Chittagong Division​*








The busy Patenga beach lies in the major city of Chittagong where the Karnaphuli river ends at the Bay of Bengal.


untitled-0566 by Rizvee Imran, on Flickr


Golden Moments by Rizvee Imran, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Bichanakandi, Sylhet District, Sylhet Division​*










Enjoyment of the landscape is a thrill. The border line of Meghalaya & Sylhet always gives me the thrilling taste. And I truly love it by MD.ABDULLAH MAHMUD, on Flickr


Bichanakandi by Raufun Noor Ratul, on Flickr


Bichanakandi, by TuheenBD, on Flickr
​


----------

